# 2012-13 Carpet racing at the "Coliseum"



## RcDave1 (Oct 28, 2009)

The Coliseum has went through a major make over with the installation of CRC HD carpet on our 100'x47' track, new paint and wall borders, pits have been repainted, clicktrack has been put on the list but as of now crc doesn't have this in stock but as soon as they do it will be on our track.

Casey Castleman will be returning as of 10/15 to be our race director.
John Choi will be taking over our thursday night program and will be posting a schedule shortly.

Our points series this year will be a 8 week series with 2 drops and will be sponsered by "Team Powers".

We will be running a spec tire this year which will be SWEEP 32's
(Jaco's will be allowed on our warm up races for "Vegas and Snowbirds")

All Touring cars will have a min. ride height of 5mm
All 12th scale Pan cars will have a min. ride height of 3mm
All 10th scale Pan cars will have a min. Ride height of 4mm
Classes for Saturday program will be:

17.5 Touring "roar rules"
-Blinky esc only
-spec sweep 32's

21.5 Touring (same rules apply as 17.5 TC)

Tamiya Mini Cooper
-17.5 motor timing allowed
-blinky esc only
-Any premount tire allowed (Tamiya TCS tires, sweeps, team powers)
-M03,05,06 plastic chassis only.
-no speed gears
-3mm ride height 

Vintage Trans Am (VTA) Roar Rules
-21.5 brushless motor
-4.20 FDR
-Treaded VTA tires only

Formula 1 "Roar Rules"
-21.5 or silver can
-Blinky esc
-open tire

12th Scale "Roar Rules"
-17.5 brushless
-1 cell lipo

Saturday Racing will be as follows:
-10AM Doors Open
-1230pm Registration Closes
-1pm 1st Round Quailifing starts
-15 minutes breaks between rnds

1st Class 15.00
2nd Class 10.00

September:
08-track re-opens. test and tune or if enough show we will race.
15-track open (this is JMR tri-county event in Glen Burnie)
22-club race
29-Vegas Warm up race ( Jaco tires allowed)

October:
06-Club Race
13-Team Powers race series Rnd 1
20-Halloween Classic warm-up
27-Team Powers race series Rnd 2

November:
03-Team Powers race series Rnd 3
10-Wounded Warrior Charity Race- Team Powers race series Rnd 4 (flyer to follow)
17-Cleveland "Champs" warm-up
24-Team Powers race series Rnd 5

December:
01-Club Race
08-Racers Feeding The Hungry-Team Powers race series Rnd 7 (flyer to follow)
15-Club Race
22-Team Powers race series Rnd 8. final race of the series, trophys and prizes awarded. (flyer to follow)
29-Club Race

January:
05-Club Race
12-Club Race
19-1st Annual Carpet Clash (Snow Birds Warm-up) Flyer to follow
26-Winter Points Rnd 1

February:
02-Club Race
09-Winter Points Rnd 2
16-Club Race
23-Winter Points Rnd 3

March:
02-Winter Points Rnd 4
09-Club Race
16-Winter Points Rnd 5
23-1st Annual East Coast Pan Car Rally (flyer to follow)
30-Winter Points Rnd 6

April:
06-Winter Points Rnd 7, C Square Warm up
13-C Squared Race (flyer to follow)
20-Club Race
27-Winter Points Rnd 8, final race of series awards presented

May:
04-Club Race



This post will continue to be updated as needed

Store Address:
919c East St. 
Frederick, MD


----------

